

Best WebGL demo yet: Build LEGO things on Google Maps - hapless
http://www.buildwithchrome.com

======
hapless
More on the australian google blog: [http://google-
au.blogspot.com.au/2012/06/build-bringing-lego...](http://google-
au.blogspot.com.au/2012/06/build-bringing-lego-bricks-to-chrome.html)

